# Is this a tick?



## MaxiTheCockapoo (Jun 24, 2020)

Can anyone tell me if this is a tick? It's on our 14 week old cockapoo max's belly. Thanks.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Quite hard to say from the photo - is it a nipple? If it is a tick and you look closely you should be able to see tiny legs where it attaches


----------



## MaxiTheCockapoo (Jun 24, 2020)

Thank you for your reply! I was looking for legs but there wasnt any that we could see even when I took a zoomed in photo, Turned out it was just a scab from where he caught it maybe. All cleared up now.


----------

